# NEW W8 QUESTIONS?



## SKEEMEISTER (Aug 27, 2004)

I have a few questions that I thought might be answered well by members of this forum. 
Does anyone run snowtires on their W8? If so what kind and what size?
I saw someone talking about edlebrock ceraminc mufflers i believe 5550 model. Anyone else doing something like this and have you noticed the same results? I get about 23 mpg onthe highway driving between 70-80mph but I was looking to get a few more miles/gallon and was looking for some ideas. 
My W8 is factory (it does have the sports package).
Cheers,
Skeemeister


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: NEW W8 QUESTIONS? (SKEEMEISTER)*

Check your post in the B5 Forum.. Answered you there


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: NEW W8 QUESTIONS? (SKEEMEISTER)*

found the snow tire post http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1552892


----------

